# New pants dont fit right



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

I got some special blend pants but they fit a bit snug on me.. is there anyway to loosen them its the special blend toofer pant. I'm around a size 31 in jeans and got the pants in a small.


----------



## Miles_K (Nov 21, 2009)

Well you could try to break them in and loosen them up that way or you could return them and get a bigger size.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

did you buy online or try them on instore.?


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

i got them online but if i return them i cant get a size bigger because they only have xl and im around a small/medium. Its not terribly small its just slightly uncomfortable


----------



## SnoRidr (Jan 7, 2009)

Fitzy said:


> i got them online but if i return them i cant get a size bigger because they only have xl and im around a small/medium. Its not terribly small its just slightly uncomfortable


Hate to say it, but if they don't fit they don't fit. :dunno:


----------



## Fitzy (Feb 6, 2009)

ok i'm returning these pants and getting some new 686 ones to match my jacket!


----------



## maf05r6 (Mar 3, 2008)

That is probably a good choice. If they don't fit they don't fit. I'm sure you will love the 686 pants. I know I do mine.


----------

